# Hair colour help!



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

So i've been debating for the past few month if i should go from blonde to brunette, i just fancy a change but i'm scared that if i do change my hair colour and hate it... i won't be able to get it back to a decent blonde colour after.  I'm a natural blonde but get highlights so i'm not sure if i should risk it or not?
i put together some pics from taaz.com 






i love the style of number 2 but i just couldnt bare chopping all my long hair off lol!  
i love the colour of number 1 but i reallllyyyy don't know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've seen alot of girls go from blonde to brunette and it brings out their blue or green eyes more and warms their complexion... but if i do go brunette i would probably miss being blonde!  i'm just confused with what to do... maybe i could go brunette in the winter and blonde in the summer?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 26, 2008)

Just go for it! Hair color is easy to change... I am naturally dirty blonde and I go back and forth between blonde and brunette all the time.  DONT chop your long hair though... I did that last fall and sooooo regretted it!


----------



## Ithica (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope this doesnt sound bad, because its really ment to not! But I think this makes you look a little older. The pictures look good but i think you have fantastic hair already - i would kill for that blonde! I like no 4. It seems warmer. If you want a shorter choppier cut but love your long length then i see it as an investment to cut more off each time  I had hair down to my ass and kept taking it shorter in places until i was completely sure and not going to miss the 10000inches of hair. 

It would seem like your missing so much more hair (with that 'oh crap') factor than doing it slower. Silly maybe - but I love going to my salon lol. Any excuse.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Becky!

If I were you, I'd do #1--love the colour but its a lighter brunette so it shouldn't be as jarring for you.

And I just went through this dilemma (to cut or not to cut--not going from blonde to brown as I'm a brunette!) and I just did a trim---NO big cuts! I think i'd miss my hair too much!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 26, 2008)

As a brunette, I'm partial to, um, brunette.  lol  HOWEVER, on you, I think you look best as a blonde.  Probably because you are naturally blonde, it just seems to me that your skin and eyes and general coloring all together are most flattered by blonde shades.  I think you should definitely keep your base color blonde, but add some depth and dimension by adding a few different darker shades of brown in there that complement the blonde. But natural darker shades. I REALLY like #5 on you. The darker streaks don't look fake and the colors all complement each other. But definitely get that done by a pro.  That way, you wont lose your pretty blonde hair, but you can add some depth by adding the darker strands throughout, and then adding really dark strands underneath.  But if I were you, I wouldn't do the whole super dark underlayer of your hair completely.  I would just add a few really dark strands that would peek out underneath to the sides...not the whole under layer of hair...hope that makes sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't get me wrong, every single picture is gorgeous, but when I look at your coloring and eyebrows, blonde just looks so much better and brightens up your face.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not naturally a brunette (my natural hair color is actually a dark blonde/brown color) but my natural hair color washes me out so much.  But with the dark hair, my complexion is much warmer and I feel like I can get away with much more (makeup-wise) than I could with my natural hair color.  But, you have to do what you're comfortable with.  The good thing is, you can always change it back (although it will take awhile before your natural color resurfaces through regrowth).  I like numbers 1 and 6 and it might be fun to go dark for the fall/winter...but you do look great as a blonde!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 27, 2008)

I prefer number 6, it looks great!
But i think a darker brown would look amazing on you!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 27, 2008)

I would keep your hair as is, it suits you like crazy and natural pretty blonde hair is gorgeous and stands out.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_As a brunette, I'm partial to, um, brunette. lol HOWEVER, on you, I think you look best as a blonde. Probably because you are naturally blonde, it just seems to me that your skin and eyes and general coloring all together are most flattered by blonde shades. I think you should definitely keep your base color blonde, but add some depth and dimension by adding a few different darker shades of brown in there that complement the blonde. But natural darker shades._

 
totally agree


----------



## juxt123 (Jul 27, 2008)

you look best blonde, brunette does nothing for you.


----------



## Kiran1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I really like number 6. 

Honestly I think it will suit you, but you will never ever know until you try, It is only hair and can be dyed back again whenever you want.

I have had blonde highlights for 6 years and I recently went dark dark brown, at first I hated it, but now I love it to bits and feel much more better, when I see girls with highlights I think that it is such a good feeling to have a change!

btw, Katie Price has gone brunette and it suits her a lot.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 27, 2008)

I like number one the most...I wouldnt go much darker than that

I wouldnt go for the color change unless you are almost 100% on it....you dont want to end up regretting it. Same goes for the haircut....I think you'd end up regretting it if you chopped off a lot of your hair

A friend of mine who works with me is a natural brunette, but has had blonde hair for awhile. (Like really blonde)....well during the winter time she dyed it brown and liked it for a little while but then kept adding more blonde highlights and just went back to blonde. She felt better as a blonde and said she got more attention as a blonde lol


----------



## florabundance (Jul 27, 2008)

I like Number 5 the most definitely. That grabbed my attention straight away


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 27, 2008)

I actually love number four on you, I really like that specific shade of brown, and the style. I say give it a try, there are a lot of products out there that will help you get back to your natural color if you don't like it. I know of a product called color oops, but I notice you are from the U.K. and I don't know if it's available there. I'm sure you can go to a beauty supply store and maybe find a product that will remove hair color? I've heard good things about Goldwell system hair color remover, maybe this product is available to you? If anything you could use a semi-permanent dye also.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, I love #1 and #3!

You look stunning as a blonde but think you should give a new color a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can always do lowlights if dying the whole thing seems too dramatic, I think those would add the depth you're looking for without as much change.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 27, 2008)

i LOVE #1! that would be so cute. I like your hair now but if you want a change I say go for something like pic 1


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 27, 2008)

I say either GO for it (as in #6- blue eyes and dark hair = sexiness!!!) or don't do anything at all


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 27, 2008)

I like all the pics actually, although I think long hair suits you more than short (IMO). I'm naturally brunette but was blonde for 7 years. I get bored with my colour a lot and went from blonde to brunette and red once or twice in those seven years and never had any issues going back to blonde on my next visit. My hair dresser is very good - I had my hair stuffed by another cheaper salon in the early days and never forgot it. So my only advice is go to the BEST if you want to switch it around. But I think you should have fun with colour! And I think most colours would suit you! Good luck.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG... I am actually on the same spot too... I was doing highlights for a good 7 years now. I did change it to red and brunette a couple of times. And right now I am thinking to go brunette but for the fall/winter time. 
I would sugest to do the same, color your hair like on #6 for fall/winter, and if you get bored or dont like it change back to the blonde in spring/summer time. But dont cut your hair! It looks so good!!!!
And blondes have more fun.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 28, 2008)

1 and 4!!! brings out your blue eyes the best!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm gonna be completely honest here..... you will never know whether you will like it/it suits you until it happens. 

you really can't judge from those pictures at all because there are all sorts of shades of browns to choose from so you don't know whether the one's in the pictures will suit you at all. i've done it myself, this time last year i was as blonde as can be (proper white/platinum blonde) then i went dark because i got bored/fed up with roots.... but, its different for me because i work in a hairdressers and if i hate it haha i'll tell them i don't like it and they can fix it and if my hair fucks up from putting bleach/platinium/hi lift on it it doesn't matter kinda thing. 

when i went dark i had a 'fuck it' attitude so i really think if you are umm'ing and ahh'ing about it then you shouldn't do it, because i was like that for a couple of months before i went dark saying 'i'm bored of my hair' and i can tell if i HAD gone dark when i was considering it then i would have been real upset. 

now... its weird, because, even when i see pictures of myself blonde, i can't imagine being blonde again, if that makes sense? i am considering going blonde again haha. 

as for the cut, thats entirely your choice, and like others have said, don't go crazy and get it all cut off, because even though there is extensions etc, it isn't the same, and you must be 100% sure. 

basically my advice is, go to your salon, have a consultation, sit down with your stylist and ask their advice. i'd probably say go for a few dark ones, not too dark, just to break the blonde up and see how you feel about it. try and go for a salon that uses l'oreal colour, because they will more than likely use diacolour which is in between a permanent and a semi permanent, i.e, instead of it growing out and getting roots, it will fade out to your natural colour, and its conditioning, and smells good  

just remember, if you go dark all over, be prepared for it to fade within a couple of weeks!

what a long post!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 29, 2008)

I like #1 and #5. I think #1 would be perfect if you wanted to go the full way and become a brunette, it's looks like a really natural, pretty colour and I could see that it would suit you. I guess you could try a semi permenant  first if it's possible, I would definitely go to a salon though and take a professionals advice.

I'd say if you're not totally sure though try #5 and just go with some darker lowlights to darken up your hair a bit and add a different dimension, that way if you really don't like it and decide you'd rather go back to blonde, it would be an easy transition.

I really do think your long blonde hair looks fantastic though, so regardless of whether you change it or not you'll still look fab. I highlight my hair too and I can see how you eventually think it's a pain and get bored of the same colour going on every couple of months.


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 29, 2008)

I say go for it but maybe that's because I did nearly the same thing (though I was never that light of a blonde to start out). I'm a natural blonde and I went brunette last fall and loved it. It really brought out my blue eyes.

I like #4 for you. Good thing is it's only hair and you can change it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I decided that I wanted to be lighter for summer so I just stopped dying and got some blonde highlights for summer.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the color you have now, you dont need to change anything.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 2, 2008)

I like #1 the best interms of color and style. I say go for it, just make sure you have manyyyyy true to life pictures of your current hair color, and if you aren't happy you can go to a pro and have then match it perfectly back to natural.


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 2, 2008)

I also like #1 the best but I would suggest that you go darker slowly over a few months. This way you don't go into shock from the color change, and if you decide that you don't like it your stylist will not have to lift too many layers of color from your hair.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

i think i'm going to start doing blonde in the summer and brunette in the winter, like you said. it's always seemed to me like a fabulous idea because when you start getting tired of one, it'll be time to switch to the other.

for now though, i really think that the colour of number four would really look good on you!


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_I would keep your hair as is, it suits you like crazy and natural pretty blonde hair is gorgeous and stands out._

 





But if its gonna happen, def go with the first one!


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

I say go for it! You only live once. And it will fade eventually and you can go back to blonde if you don't like it. I've had everything from blonde, red, black, blue, green hair (lol) and my hair is back to its natural brown now. I don't regret colouring my hair before though, it was fun to try out different looks.


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 4, 2008)

So tell us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you make a decision?? I'm so curious!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

not yet lol i think i might stay blonde for now... i might go a light brown in the winter not so sure yet

i keep seeing blonde haired girls and their hair looks so hot! but when i see brunettes with their shiny silky hair i just wish mine was brown but i haven't got a clue lol


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 4, 2008)

^haha i do that too! When I see brown hair highlighted im like omg i have to have it so I did and now im really missing my dark dark hair!


----------



## magia (Aug 6, 2008)

Blonde looks better on you. I would say that don't change to brunette, blonde is much more better. But maybe blonde with warm brown highlights? There would be a bit of both.


----------



## beauty-junkie (Aug 6, 2008)

first of all i also think that you shouldn't chop your hair -  i did it once and regretted it for such a long time. i tink that long hair looks more beautiful and you can do much more with it and i also think that boys/men like it more too. short hair looks IMO very boyish. it is very difficult to decide which haircolor you should go for because both suit you very well, but i would color it brown because i think it looks better to your skin tone.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

oh beleive me i wouldnt want to chop my hair! lol i just liked the colour on that particular style


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I have very dark brown hair like a dark chcolate colour and I'd love hair your colour! I've always wanted blonde hair but I think I would have to bleach to get it blonde and I don't want to do that to my hair. 

Like others have siggested if you do want to go brunette do it one shade at a time then it's easily changed it if you don't like it.


----------

